# Are you guys ENTjs or ESTps in socionics?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lurking on the SJ and SP forums, it turns out that the interpretation of the functions is far more difference between the two systems since they don't agree with the two models definition of the "extroverted thinking" and "extroverted sensation" functions. Apparently most MBTI ISTPs don't agree with socionics definition of "Se" since it has it labelled as the aggressive seek external results function; whilst MBTI attributes that to "Te" as we know, the function that is labelled as the "go get em". And in contrast, the description of "Si" in socionics is seen more so as MBTI's "Ti" (and "Se" to a point) since MBTI: ISTPs are seen as less rigid lacking the bulldozing "Te" attitude that MBTI: ISTJs are said to have; the "gentleness" focused nature of socionics Si seems a more similar (well not really but kind of) to the inclusive Ti Se partnership than MBTI: ISTPs are said to have. 
*
ENTJ
*Logical Intuitive Extratim - Wikisocion


> Common social roles
> 
> *The entrepreneur or speculator* who is constantly thinking of how to turn everything into money, yet continues to count pennies and make sacrifices even after he or she has become wealthy.
> *The job-hopper or independent contractor* who is constantly changing jobs or locations in order to progress or out of a fear of stagnation, to the sacrifice of his personal life, which will be settled "some day".
> ...


*
ESTP*
Sensing Logical Extratim - Wikisocion


> *Common social roles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I scored ENTj on the socionics test. I didn't read too far into it, though, I'll get MBTI all figured out first. I think I might be the know-it-all windbag, though...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lotan said:


> I scored ENTj on the socionics test. I didn't read too far into it, though, I'll get MBTI all figured out first. I think I might be the know-it-all windbag, though...


ENTJ it is for you, socionics is more fun and more in depth though, its not bad to start delving into it.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE NOT ANOTHER DIP IN THE GRAVY TRAIN, CAPTAIN SHIT FACE.
Indeed it is, squire, Indeed.... the targets are averted.


---
Btw, the test is shit. Better to VI people and watch videos of them. Better method of typing. Also, not a lot people around here understand Socionics, so your poll will be quite off.



I checked Troll vote.
See my signature for my real answer.

GOODDAY, MONGROL.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

*LIE/ENTj profiles*

Most people on here don't know much about socionics.


----------

